# Good Night Freedom



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful face.

I am very sorry for your loss. It is just heartbreaking when we lose our best friends.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, they never stay with us long enough.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you and your family with you loss. It is never easy to lose a best friend. Run free Freedom!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved guy, Freedom. He is waiting at the Bridge for you. RIP sweey boy


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Godspeed Freedom. I know how hard this is, hold his memory dear.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Freedom was such a good looking guy. Seems he let you know it was time to say goodbye


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Freedom*

Freedom was such a beautiful boy and what a wonderful story of his life.
He was blessed and so were you to be together.
My heart foes out to you, but you did the kindest and most loving thing for Freedom.
I am so glad you were there and with him when he crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
I have no doubt Freedom is playing with all of our dogs at the Bridge, including my Samoyed, Snobear.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

What a beautiful face - rest in peace Freedom - I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Godspeed sweet Freedom - '
I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for you loss of Freedom. He was a very handsome boy. 

You have found this forum in the same manner as many of as after the loss of a beloved golden. Please make yourself at home here on GRF.


----------



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind and caring words. Freedoms loss is so fresh still we struggle with him not around the house and his bark and throwing him his tennis balls. His mate Nellie is just not the same either we are trying to keep her busy but she is just one sad doggie  as they say one day at a time, time heals all (fingers crossed)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Freedom*

what a beautiful name for a beautiful doggie-You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge and I know how lonely it is for you and Nellie.

Smooch was down in the dumps after we had to let our Snobear go. One month later we got our Tonka, and Smooch is not lonely anymore, though I know she still misses Snobear.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us because of your loss of sweet Freedom. He was such a handsome boy and is now playing at the bridge with all of our sweet pups. His name and date of birth just go together and must have given you so much happiness at a time when our country was going thru such a hard and sad time. Your Nellie is a pretty girl and with love will get thru this. In time maybe you can get another golden, it will help to honor Freedom and heal some of your pain.

I have moved this to the Rainbow Bridge section of the forum


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Just remember all of the good times that you had together and soon the pain of his passing will get easier. Never forgotten, but easier. He looks like he was a beautiful, much loved boy. I hope that it lightens your grief a little to know that there are a lot of us out here who have been in your place and are here if you need us.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

RIP Freedom. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your gorgeous dear boy. It is so very painful. Our boy Selka was just diagnosed with terminal bone cancer. God bless you. God speed Dear Freedom.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge sweet Freedom.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad that you finding this place is under such sad circumstances, although as Oakley's Dad says it is how so many of us find and join the forum.

It is so hard having to let them go, but it is the ultimate act of love that we can give them by letting them go painlessly to the bridge. Freedom looks a very handsome boy, and I hope in time you will be able to open your heart to another.

"HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW
THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO"

Run free again chasing the tennis balls and sleep softly Freedom


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Freedom ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, the pain is never forgotten. It just fades. It's something llike this that brings it all back. Hugs to you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Freedom, I also found this forum after losing our Bobby. Welcome!
It is a great place through good and bad times.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Freedom.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I too am so sorry for your loss. Freedom was a good looking boy. I know that Nellie is hurting also. When my Caesar left me, his buddy Jenni went through a terrible grieving period. She still hurts after over 5 months. I take her for a walk every day and to the river to swim almost every day. She loves me and spends time with me where ever I am. But, she still looks for Caesar and she will never be the same.... 

Spend time with Nellie, it is good for her and you as well. God Bless


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. =(


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry. May you have great memories to rely on over the coming years...


----------



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG that's my Freedom  on there it sure looks like him wow I was staring at it and ya that's our boy. 

Dang if its not him I have embarrassed my self big time.....:uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Freedom said:


> OMG that's my Freedom  on there it sure looks like him wow I was staring at it and ya that's our boy.
> 
> Dang if its not him I have embarrassed my self big time.....:uhoh:


It is.......and he is with all of our kids at The Bridge awaiting the reunion with you.


----------



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Freedom ~ Godspeed & Love


I just want to thank you for the most wonderful picture of Freedom I stared at it for the longest with silent tears running down my cheeks knowing he is in a more comfortable place *sigh* 10 days has past and without notice tears well up thinking of my buddy. They say time heals all I sit here with my fingers crossed on that one as I miss him so.

Thank you for your kind thoughts of our Freedom 
and the great picture.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's an honor to do the pictures. I'll be updating www.skylersfriends.com in the next week or so and Freedom will be there anytime you want to check on him.


----------



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

sharlin said:


> It's an honor to do the pictures. I'll be updating www.skylersfriends.com in the next week or so and Freedom will be there anytime you want to check on him.


Thank you so very much I will be proud to see Freedom on your website. I sure miss him "sigh" one day at a time......


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a grand looking dog! What a perfect name for you boy. I am so sorry and I know you miss him something awful.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Freedom was. Surely Nellie is also grieving his disappearance. The tears... well it's only been 10 days... and there will always be moments when some unexpected thought will make them start once again. But over time those moments become further and further apart. 

I'm sorry that the moment for Freedom to cross the rainbow bridge came. We will keep Freedom, you, and your family in our thoughts.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your great loss. You did the most loving thing by stopping his pain. He'll be waiting for you.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am so sorry, it is such an empty helpless feeling they leave us with. I had my first golden one week before 9-11 and lost him last year to cancer. Hard to believe that was a dogs life ago. He left behind his mate and it was even harder watching her grieve, we took her everywhere with us to help her cope. I know she watched for him to come back every time the door opened, they had never been apart in 8 years other than vet visits.
In time it will get easier, you'll never forget him, but it won't hurt as bad.
That was when I found this forum too. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Jul 31, 2010)

So So sorry for your loss. Believe me - I know your pain more than you will ever know. On 7/19/10, we lost our precious 2-1/2-year-old in a freak incident. I feel my life will never be the same. I'm also sure my Jackson has welcomed Freedom at the Bridge, and they are probably best buddies. I'm thinking time will help (from what I have heard), but each of us handle this situation differently. I have not handled my situation good at all, so I'm still seeking advice to anyone who will listen. My heart goes out to you - sending you a big HUG from Wisconsin. Diane


----------

